# Brake master cylinder seals



## wooly (Aug 24, 2017)

Morning all. 
I'm trying to find some replacement seals that sit between the resevoir and the BMC. Does anybody know where i can find them?
Thanks









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Nissan main dealer.
Amayama.
RHDjapan

Look up the part number on nissan fast.


----------



## wooly (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks very much 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

Have you already removed the reservoir in the picture or is that how it's always been, I notice there's no brake fluid in it so assume you've removed it, the only reason I ask is because they're a part that very rarely wear out, a good clean of the rubbers and re-seating the reservoir properly may save some time and money, unless there's some other reason for changing them of course, in which case I'll shut up and mind my own business.


----------



## wooly (Aug 24, 2017)

Its been In storage for a while and when i was under the bonnet i noticed no fluid and that's there position was in. Not sure if something had caused it to pop up?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

I think someones had that off at some time and not put it back properly, if you've ever tried to remove one you'd understand they take a fare bit of effort to remove, why not try removing the reservoir and seals, give them a clean, apply a little lubricant and put it back together properly, it's got to be worth a try.


----------



## wooly (Aug 24, 2017)

Ill give it a go. Thanks for your help

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wooly (Aug 24, 2017)

Sorry I've not posted sooner. 

Eventually found the part number and ordered it. It's 46045

Thanks again for help

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

